# Spackle and foam



## leftwithnoexits (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just looking for a way to smooth out my inlines and such on my layout. Everything is done in foam. Just wondering if anyone has used spackle to do it and how it worked out. Or if anyone one has used anything else that is cheap but works better. Thanks


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

All that stuff works - Just make sure it is not too hard to sand after it dries. Polyfilla is quite hard after it dries - Plaster of Paris is not. That's the best I think or Drywall Compound. Others may have better ideas too. Steve


----------



## penlu (Dec 9, 2010)

I use a spray paint called FleckStone... $3 or so a can at WalMart


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Quick setting drywall mud works great for this. Cheap too!


----------

